# Neuer Bildschirm - 24 Zoll oder doch eher 27 Zoll ?



## MisterPingPong (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich will einen neuen Monitor da mein 20 Zoll Bildschirm einfach zu klein ist. Ich glaube das arbeiten auf größerem Bildschirm wäre angenehmer. 
Nun hab ich mich schon soweit entschieden: 24 Zoll sollens schon mindestens  sein !

*Die Frage ist eher noch - aber 27 Zoll ist ja noch größer (besser?) *

*Es ist natürlich wichtig zu wissen wo das anwendungsgebiet liegt, es sieht so aus:*

- Word,Excel Power Point 2007 
- für die Zukunft hab ich mir vorgenommen programmieren zu lernen
*- viel Internet surfen und lesen im Internet *
*(ist mir besonders wichtig !, lesen soll wenig möglichst anstrengend sein)*
- Programme zur Video und Bildbearbeitung (Hobbymäßig)
- *tendenziell verbringe ich viel Zeit vor dem PC* 

- Keine tollen 3D Spiele 
- keine professioneles arbeiten  


*Es ist natürlich auch die Frage ob es einen großen Monitor zu haben nicht eine Art Luxus ist und das arbeiten am PC so vereinfacht und beschleunigt wird. Das wären die entscheidenden Argumente.*

*-> Hier hoffe ich auf eure Erfahrungen !!!*


Vielen Dank

euer MisterPingPong


----------



## derP4computer (15. September 2010)

MisterPingPong schrieb:


> *Es ist natürlich auch die Frage ob es einen großen Monitor zu haben nicht eine Art Luxus ist und das arbeiten am PC so vereinfacht und beschleunigt wird. Das wären die entscheidenden Argumente.*


Ich habe einen 24" und einen 23" Bildschirm.
Möchte beide nicht mehr hergeben.
Habe selber nicht den Ladenpreis/UVP bezahlt, dafür aber länger gesucht.
Luxus ist ja relativ, abhängig von deinem Geldbeutel.
Wenn jemand im "Ein Finger Suchsytem" arbeitet, nutzt ihm auch ein größerer Monitor nicht mehr.
In CAD Programmen z.B. CATIA V5/Inventor 2010 finde ich es aber absolut Geil.


----------



## Pravasi (19. September 2010)

Habe selber einen 27er und mir kommt nichts kleineres mehr ins Haus!
Finde die Grösse nur gut und man kann sich auch noch nach Monaten darüber freuen.
Nur der Abstand sollte schon stimmen. Bei mir sind es ca.90-100cm. Viel weniger darf es aber auch nicht sein.
Zum arbeiten und surfen nur Klasse. Sei es um 2 Seiten darzustellen,oder auch nur um alles in schön gross vor mir zu haben.


----------



## PEG96 (19. September 2010)

Nen 27 is besser hab selber nen 26 zoller
wenn´s nen 27 zoller wird nimm den samsung p2770hd


----------



## kress (19. September 2010)

Ich hab 2 Monitor, nen 22" und 19"er zusammen.
Für dich wäre vielleicht 2x24" Monitore interessant. 
Ich muss sagen, wenn man sich an 2 Monitore gewöhnt hat, will man nichts anderes mehr, ist sehr bequem wenn man z.b. aus dem Internet was abtippen willst, hat man beides in voller Größe.
Ob bei einem 27"er nicht langsam die Schrift zu klein wird, ist auch fraglich.


----------



## Superwip (19. September 2010)

Wie wärs mit einem 27er und einem 1440x900 19 Zöller, der Hochkant gleich hoch ist und die gleiche Auflösung hat

etwa:
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27", 2560x1440, VGA, 2x DVI-D, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
+ Dell UltraSharp 1909W schwarz, 19", 1440x900, VGA, DVI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## philippe27 (19. September 2010)

Anfanhs hatte ich einen winzigen 15,4" Monitor, dann habe ich zu einem 24" Samsung Monitor gewechselt. Einfach nur hammer, ich kann zwei volle A4 Seiten nebeneinander hinschieben und muss nicht mehr Scrollen. 

Du musst nur auf die Auflösung achten. Billige Monitore haben entweder eine zu kleine oder eine zu hohe Auflösung. Zum Beispiel ein 21" TFT mit 1920x 1600, dann ist es einfach nicht mehr schön wenn du eine Lupe haben musst um PCGH zu besuchen


----------



## Caspar (19. September 2010)

Wie wärs damit?

Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Preislich wirklich attraktiv. Das IPS-Panel ist wirklich toll, auch Bildbearbeitung sollte durch den erweiterten Farbraum besser machbar sein... andere Vorteile eines IPS-Panels, wie bessere Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit und höheren Kontrast, inbegriffen. Bei dem Preis kann man sich auch zwei zulegen... oder eine HD 5xxx und drei Monitore... 

Ansonsten kann ich dir den Vorschlag von Superwip nahe legen! Dell baut wirklich tolle Bildschirme zum super Preis!


----------



## jelais99 (23. September 2010)

Der Dell U2311 ist schon ein gutes Gerät mit einem sehr gutem P/L Verhältnis. Allerdings sollte man bei Monitoren mit IPS Panel schon auf das "IPS Glitzern" aufmerksam machen. Mein Dell U2209 hat dies auch. Mich stört es allerdings nicht. Die Farbtreue, die Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit, die sehr gute Ergonomie und nicht zu vergessen der Serviece machen das wett. Zumal dieses Glitzern auch nur in einigen Situationen zu bemerken ist und auch nicht stark ist.


----------

